# html dropdown - select (Pfeil nach unten)



## Shooter2k (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich würde gerne einen eigenen Pfeil für das Dropdown-Menu verwenden, habe aber keine Lösung wie ich das am besten umsetze. Kann ich das überhaupt mit CSS machen? Mit Pfeil meine ich auf der rechten Seite des Menüs der nach unten zeigt, wenn man dort raufklickt, öffnet sich das Menü. 

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Vielen Dank

gruß


----------



## timestamp (21. Februar 2012)

Den Pfeil selber kannst du nicht mit CSS Verändern, der ist vom Browser abhängig. Du kannst allerdings mit Javascript ein eigenes Dropdown realisieren.


----------



## SpiceLab (22. Februar 2012)

timestamp hat gesagt.:


> Den Pfeil selber kannst du nicht mit CSS Verändern, der ist vom Browser abhängig. Du kannst allerdings mit Javascript ein eigenes Dropdown realisieren.


Guckst du hier: Niceforms >>> Demo


----------

